# Nutritional supplements that are worth the money



## Derek Wilson (May 21, 2018)

Are there any nutritional supplements that are worth the money?


----------



## dogsoldier (May 28, 2018)

The best suppliment for muscle and strength growth is food.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 4, 2018)

dogsoldier said:


> The best suppliment for muscle and strength growth is food.



Yes, YOU ARE RIGHT. I take fish oil, Vit D3, Red Rice Yeast, Alpha Lipoic Acid, L Arginine,  Niacin, and CO-Q10, all to control LDL cholesterol, limit inflammation and atherosclerosis.  And my quarterly blood tests indicate that it is working.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Are there any nutritional supplements that are worth the money?



Protein powder
BCAA's
Multi vitamin
EFA's
Creatine

to name a few basics.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 11, 2018)

Creatine has been proven to increase lean muscle mass, maximal strength, power, and muscular endurance.
Creatine may also help keep you hydrated in extreme outdoor conditions
Emerging research suggests creatine may provide cognitive and overall brain health benefits.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 7, 2018)

Are purified water, fresh food and methylsulfonylmethane okay?


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Jul 7, 2018)

The first 2 are great, the 3rd one is definitely a no-no.





Derek Wilson said:


> Are purified water, fresh food and methylsulfonylmethane okay?


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Jul 7, 2018)

For those that don't know what MSM is, it is known by several other names including DMSO2. (dimethyl sulfone) It is marketed as a dietary supplement and sometimes used as a cutting agent for methamphetamines. And it is found distinctively in human melanoma cells. (skin cancer) MRI studies have shown that MSM is absorbed into the blood and crosses the blood/brain barrier. There is no peer reviewed data on the effects of its long term use in humans.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 9, 2018)

prince said:


> protein powder
> bcaa's
> multi vitamin
> efa's
> ...



^ this
^


----------



## fufu (Jul 11, 2018)

Whey protein drinks during and after training, caffeine pre-training, carb replacement drinks during training (e.g. Gatorade), and creatine.

But remember, supplements don't do jack shit unless your training and nutrition are already solid.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

Ocnbreeze said:


> The first 2 are great, the 3rd one is definitely a no-no.



methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) Is a type of sulphur which has been used for years in the health industry to help treat inflammation in the body. Is not it?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

Ocnbreeze said:


> For those that don't know what MSM is, it is known by several other names including DMSO2. (dimethyl sulfone) It is marketed as a dietary supplement and sometimes used as a cutting agent for methamphetamines. And it is found distinctively in human melanoma cells. (skin cancer) MRI studies have shown that MSM is absorbed into the blood and crosses the blood/brain barrier. There is no peer reviewed data on the effects of its long term use in humans.



What is a plausible mechanism that would explain how Methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) lowers skin oil production?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 15, 2018)

fufu said:


> Whey protein drinks during and after training, caffeine pre-training, carb replacement drinks during training (e.g. Gatorade), and creatine.
> 
> But remember, supplements don't do jack shit unless your training and nutrition are already solid.



Yeah, I do agree.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Sep 23, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> I take fish oil, Vit D3, Red Rice Yeast, Alpha Lipoic Acid, L Arginine,  Niacin, and CO-Q10, all to control LDL cholesterol, limit inflammation and atherosclerosis.  And my quarterly blood tests indicate that it is working.



*Knowing How To Read Your Blood Profile*

Looking at ONLY LDL as a measurement of your cardiovascular heath is tell you nothing.  

Many physician do that, which is wrong.  Either they don't care or down know; neither of those answers is good.  

Based on your curt response, you are "Parroting" that mantra.  

With that said, here what you and other need to know, regarding...

*LDL*

The determinate factor of your LDL number being good or bad has NOTHING to do with the Total Number.  

Thus, a high LDL number can be good or bad. 

A, low LDL number can be good or bad. 

*The Determinate Factor*

Particle Size is the determinate factor of you LDL reading being good or back.

Particle Size A: This is good LDL.  A higher percentage of Particle A means your LDL reading is Good; regardless of if you have a High or Low LDL number.

Particle B: This is bad LDL.  A high percentage of Particle means your LDL reading is BAD; regardless of it fyou have a High or Low LDL number.

*Measuring Particle Size*

A physician can request a test to determine the percentage of Particle A or Particle B you have.  However, they never do.  Nor do they every educate you on Particle Size. 

However, you can determine if you have more Good or Bad Particle Size by looking at two of your blood profile readings. 

*Triglycerides and HDL*

1) Good Particle A Percentage: Low Triglycerides and High HDL mean you have a greater percentage of Particle A.

2) Bad Particle B Percentage: High Triglycerides and Low HDL mean you have a greater percentage of Particle B.  As per Dr Robert Lustig, "You are a heart attack waiting to happen." 

*Ratio*

The Ratio of your Triglycerides to HDL will tell you which Particle Size you have more of. 

A reading of 2 or below is great. 

A reading of 4 is bad.

*Doing The Math*

Triglycerides divided by HDL

*Example of Good*

Triglycerides: 84 

HDL: 54

84 (Triglycerides) divided 54 (HDL) = 1.55; more Good A than Bad B.

*Example of Bad*

Triglycerides: 150

HDL: 42

150 (Triglycerides) divided 42 (HDL) = 1.55; more Bad B than Good A.

*Diet Is The Key*

The supplements you are taking and recommend, help to some degree but cannot override a bad diet. 

Thus, you are naive in your recommending those supplement without FIRST. 

Those supplement aren't necessary if you diet is on target.

*Summary*

As always your provide vague information. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 24, 2018)

comeback2 said:


> Tried Piracetam ... for a specific nootropic effect, did seem beneficial to some extent.
> Tried other's that gave a nootropic effect indirectly, DAA ? although some will say this is could be an excitotoxin.



What???


----------



## JoeyGym65 (Sep 25, 2018)

Protein is always number for me.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 1, 2018)

Is MuscleBlaze a good protein powder? Is it Indian or imported? Which protein supplement is best?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 30, 2019)

Liver aids are VASTLY underrated and IMO... Among the best fat burners.

Liver health is about a lot more than safety/longevity- if your liver is shit, trying to burn fat and build muscle will be spinning your wheels in the mud.

Unfortunately, I know this from experience.

Great supps for optimal liver function and cleansing:

- N-Acetyl Cysteine
- Apple Cider Vinegar
- B-Complex
- Magnesium
- Beet Root Extract
- Glutiathone


**I recently got more aggressive on my liver detox onslaught and despite dropping anavar and missing the gym for a few days, midsection has shrank and is looking a bit tighter.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 24, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Liver aids are VASTLY underrated and IMO... Among the best fat burners.
> 
> Liver health is about a lot more than safety/longevity- if your liver is shit, trying to burn fat and build muscle will be spinning your wheels in the mud.
> 
> ...




Yes, it's true that "if your liver is shit, trying to burn fat and build muscle will be spinning your wheels in the mud." Thanks for the list!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 3, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> Yes, it's true that "if your liver is shit, trying to burn fat and build muscle will be spinning your wheels in the mud." Thanks for the list!



It's important as always!


----------



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Whey
Pre WO

Thats all the $$ a supp shop should ever get from you

Some of the replies here.... I feel like im reading 2004 Muscle & Fitness with Troy Alves giving the scoop on his "stack:


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 17, 2019)

I see.


----------



## Ulmer Powell (Oct 14, 2020)

thank you very much for the recommendations


----------



## Ulmer Powell (Oct 19, 2020)

I use supplements because some micronutrients and vitamins I can't get from food. The fact is that I am a vegetarian. I do not eat meat and fish because of my moral views, which is why some vitamins, especially amino acids, I have to get from vitamin complexes and supplements. I am very helped by the site https://www.vitaminexpress.org/uk, which helps me select a set of vitamins and supplements that are necessary for the diet to maintain my health and progress in sports. Please tell me if there are vegetarians among you, what complex of vitamins and food supplements do you take?


----------

